# Heavy period after natural FET



## snickers34 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi All

I underwent natural FET beginning of Feb and got BFN   on 11 Feb (tested 2 days early).  AF arrived as expected on 14 Feb and I'm still bleeding 6 days later.  My periods are usually 2-3 days so this is really unusual.  Is this usual?  I had 2 embies put in 3 cell (dropped 1 cell overnight) and 6 cell.  I had sharp pains early on after FET in abdomen but didn't know what they were.  

Is is likely I've had a very early m/c or has my lining just thickening up due to the presence of the fertilised egg?

Thanks for your help


----------



## pinkpixie (Jul 31, 2009)

Snickers i cant really help apart from to say i have had something similar although AF didnt last that long it was a lot heavier than normal and loads of clots.  I am convinced that something had started to happen and then had stopped but there is no way of knowing for sure.  Have you tested again on OTD just to make sure  Are you still getting pains


----------



## snickers34 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hiya, didn't test on day because period started.  

I rang hospital today and they say as it is reduced now to let them know how it is at the end of the week.  They said obviously with drugs it may be heavier but as it was a natural cycle they weren't sure. Had a few twinges but nothing much now, did worry if it was ectopic preg but apparently you don't get signs til later on.  

It's frustrating not knowing what's going on.  Being unexplained IF doesn't help either because I think there must be something wrong in me somewhere!!  Just got to be patient.  I know others go through so much more than I have.  

Got clinic appt 15 March so will take things from there.

Thanks for posting reply

Sarah


----------

